# What model of S&W do I have here??



## denwhit (Jul 10, 2014)

It is a caliber much smaller than .44 but I can't find any other guns like it..???? Thanks for any help you can provide.
SW Model 1871 Photos by lovtgolf | Photobucket


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

This is an old post & you have no answers.
I found a photo but it's pretty fuzzy lacking detal. No doubt a black powder ctg, posibly a .32 or .38 bore.
Much better description would aid those helping you greatly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There were several .38 models from that era.
The photo shows a "Single Action 3rd Model," but which one it is depends upon its markings.
There is one very rare variety, and many not so rare.


----------

